# Mot de passe WEP pour Livebox wi-fi?



## Cotcot (5 Août 2005)

salut a tous,
je suis branché en wifi sur ma live box avec mon pc. Quand j'activze la borne aiport de mon ibook, il detecte le reseau mais me demande un mot de passe wep, que je ne trouve nulle part. OU le trouver?
merci d'avance


----------



## Cotcot (5 Août 2005)

C bon problème résolu, vous pouvez clore le sujet!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Cotcot a dit:
			
		

> C bon problème résolu, vous pouvez clore le sujet!



Si tu donnes la solution, cela aidera peut-être quelqu'un qui rencontre le même problème que toi.


----------



## tib51 (16 Août 2005)

Je relance car j'ai un problème avec le mot de passe.
Quand je selectionne la borne livebox dans le menu airport pour la connecter à l'ordi, il me demande le mot de passe WPA, je rentre le mot de passe WEP inscrit sur l'étiquette, mais quand je valide, il me dit qu'il y a une erreur.
Pourtant, si je passe par le menu "autre..." que je selectionne la borne, que je choisi "mot de passe WEP" et que je rentre ce même mot de passe, il n'y a plus de problème, sauf que je ne peux pas lui demander de se souvenir du mot de passe.
Sur l'assistance Wanadoo, ils disent de passer par le menu airport/selectionner la borne, rentrer le mot de passe wep dans le champ WPA et de valider, en ayant activer le moode association de la livebox avant, mais dans ce cas j'ai quand même un message d'erreur...
Comment faire pour qu'il se souvienne du mot de passe tout seul et qu'il se connecte automatiquement? (je lui demande pourtant de se connecter tout seul dans les préférences système/réseau/airport, mais rien n'y fait!)


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si tu donnes la solution, cela aidera peut-être quelqu'un qui rencontre le même problème que toi.



Tant pis, Cotcot veut pas.


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis, Cotcot veut pas.



Bonjour

Le code WEP n'est riend d'autre que le code de la Livebox.

Donc il faut donner ce code pour que la Livebox soit reconnue et pouvoir naviguer sur le Web.
Chaque Livebox à son code WEP inscrit sur cette dernière et sur sa boite d'emballage.

C'est un code personnel à ne pas divulguer.

@+


----------



## -greg- (27 Septembre 2005)

tu peux aussi le changer par la suite en entrant dans la config de la livebox grace a safari en rentrant l'adresse deta livebox et suit les onglets c'est tres simple
bonne config


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (13 Octobre 2005)

bonjour, j'ai le même souçi..j'essaye de rejoindre un réseau wifi livebox avec mon powerbook...j'ai beau rentré la clé wep (j'ai testé les 2 solutions - la directe et celle passant par autre) mais à chaque fois il me donne le message suivant :

'le réseau sélectionné restreint son accès grâce à une liste de contrôle d'accès dans laquelle cet ordinateur n'est pas répertério. Pour toute autorisation d'accès, consultez l'administrateur'

Le réseau en question est un réseau entre 2 pc chez ma tante donc pas de sécurité spéciale à priori....j'ai beau farfouillé sur son pc , je ne sais pas trop quoi chercher sans xp....HELP please, c'est super super urgant et important !
merci d'avance


----------



## elKBron (13 Octobre 2005)

y aurait pas un controle des adresses MAC ?


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (13 Octobre 2005)

si je crois..;en tout cas je viens de trouver en cherchant dans une autre discussion à ce sujet...j'ai du passer par le site de la live box et rentré mon adresse mac dans la liste des ordis autorisés.....et après 2h de galère j'ai finalement réussi.......merci d'avoir répondu en tout cas....


----------



## Anabys (13 Octobre 2005)

Vanessa... il suffisait d'appuyer sur le bouton "Association" de la LiveBox (&#224; c&#244;te de l'alimentation sur la Sagem, au dos de la bo&#238;te sur la Inventel).

Enfin, &#231;a sera pour une prochaine fois


----------



## -greg- (13 Octobre 2005)

Vanessa Jodar a dit:
			
		

> si je crois..;en tout cas je viens de trouver en cherchant dans une autre discussion à ce sujet...j'ai du passer par le site de la live box et rentré mon adresse mac dans la liste des ordis autorisés.....et après 2h de galère j'ai finalement réussi.......merci d'avoir répondu en tout cas....



oui ou tu peux plus simplement appuyer sur le bouton "association de nouveau materiel" juste avant d'entrer le mot de passe wep.
(il y a 2 boutons sur la livebox: -un pour le logo wanadoo pour l'eteindre -et l'autre pour ASSOCIER

@+


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> y aurait pas un controle des adresses MAC ?


Pour mettre la LifeBox en mode "Communication réservée pour le Mac" : on introduit dans la LifeBox l'adresse ip v6 [cette adresse est unique] du Mac considéré [on peut en mettre plusieurs]. La liaison est sécurisée au max, cela évite que les voisins profitent de ton WiFi


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

Il existe aussi un forum dédié avec ce qu'il faut sur le Mac


----------



## flyonearth (14 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui est proposé marche : le mot de passe est bien changé, mais le pb de tib51 en #4 n'en est pas pour autant résolu...
Help!!! Merci !


----------



## kanako (19 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La liaison est sécurisée au max, cela évite que les voisins profitent de ton WiFi



justement, qu'est-ce que ça change si nos voisin profite de notre réseau wifi ?
est-ce grave ?
ça me semble juste sympa pour eux...


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Octobre 2005)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> justement, qu'est-ce que &#231;a change si nos voisin profite de notre r&#233;seau wifi ?
> est-ce grave ?
> &#231;a me semble juste sympa pour eux...


Juste une perte de bande passante, qui peut &#234;tre &#233;norme si le voisin t&#233;l&#233;charge de gros fichiers ou visionne des vid&#233;os.

Et certains abonnements sont limit&#233;s en quantit&#233; de donn&#233;es transmises, avec facturation des d&#233;passements.


----------



## Anabys (19 Octobre 2005)

Et s'il fait des trucs ill&#233;gaux, c'est &#224; ta porte que les flics viendront taper...


----------



## kanako (19 Octobre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Et s'il fait des trucs illégaux, c'est à ta porte que les flics viendront taper...



c'est sur ça ? en fait je suppose qu'il veront l'IP du voisin non... (bon je m'y connais pas trop alors pitêtre que je mélange tout...) ?



			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Juste une perte de bande passante, qui peut être énorme si le voisin télécharge de gros fichiers ou visionne des vidéos.
> Et certains abonnements sont limités en quantité de données transmises, avec facturation des dépassements.



ok mon abonnement n'est pas limité en quantité (enfin je crois )
par contre la bande passante je suis pas vraiment sure de savoir ce que c'est... :love:


----------



## Anabys (21 Octobre 2005)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur ça ? en fait je suppose qu'il veront l'IP du voisin non...



non  

L'IP c'est pas marqué sur le front du voisin hein... ça ne s'attribue pas aux personnes physiques mais aux systèmes connectés à Internet. C'est toi qui es connecté, si le voisin se connecte à ton réseau wifi, il utilise ton IP externe...


----------



## kanako (21 Octobre 2005)

aha !
interessant !
merci c'est bon à savoir...


----------



## porte-plume (19 Juin 2007)

j'ai le même problème et même en appuyant sur le petit bouton près de l'alimentation de la livebox ça ne marche pas : le voyant du wi-fi se met bien à clignoter pendant un certain temps, mais quand j'entre la clé wep sur mon iBook, ça me sort un message d'erreur.:mouais:


----------

